
The importance of transparency and reproducibility in AI research - michaelhoffman
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.00898
======
michaelhoffman
I am one of the authors of this paper. Additional commentary in this Twitter
thread:

[https://twitter.com/michaelhoffman/status/123734946911858689...](https://twitter.com/michaelhoffman/status/1237349469118586891)

